
Ask HN: Best offline password manager - Spooky23
Going to be starting a new project where we need to maintain some passwords or other secrets.<p>In the past I&#x27;ve used keepassx and enterprise apps like secret server. Don&#x27;t have the budget for commercial apps, and I&#x27;ve been told that keepass formats aren&#x27;t aging well.<p>Online solutions like lasts ads won&#x27;t work. OSX support is a must, other platforms a plus. Any suggestions?
======
infiniteseeker
Pass... [https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)

~~~
codenhagen
How well does it work with iOS/Android (I know OP didn't ask about mobile
apps, but I'm curious)? The page says that there are apps available, but those
seem to be the kind of apps that are a pain to install.

~~~
auxym
I tried the (or one) android app and it was fairly good, though I'm back with
keepass ATM as it ultimately has the best cross-platform support (windows).

------
SyneRyder
I've been relatively happy with SplashID, and while they're pushing their
online cloud offering, you can also use it offline or synchronize just on your
local network. (Looks like the version without sync is entirely free.) Works
on Mac, Windows, iPhone, Android, and I've been using it since the Palm OS
days.

[https://splashid.com](https://splashid.com)

------
emilburzo
What do you mean by keepass formats aren't aging well?

------
kobayashi
1Password. Besides personal positive experience, I've never heard a bad word
about it. Solid piece of software.

~~~
phobius
There was a brief report of metadata being stored in the plain:
[https://myers.io/2015/10/22/1password-leaks-your-
data/](https://myers.io/2015/10/22/1password-leaks-your-data/)

There's a rebuttal from AgileBits:
[https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/10/19/when-a-leak-isnt-a-
lea...](https://blog.agilebits.com/2015/10/19/when-a-leak-isnt-a-leak/)

~~~
kobayashi
Yah, I guess I should't have said that I've never heard a bad word about it,
because I did follow that storyline closely. Pretty much, just don't use the
old .agilebits keychain and instead use .opvault

------
codegeek
whats your issue with keepassx ? Genuine question. I use it and it works well
for a free app.

~~~
Spooky23
I've been using keypassx for years, but I'm seeing a lot of threads where
folks imply that there are systemic issues with the product.

I'm a power user of this type of tool, but I lack the qualification to
actually judge crypto quality myself.

------
codenhagen
iCloud Keychain can be used offline (although it doesn't work with other
platforms). [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT204085](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204085)

